# Great Unclean One Incoming!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Rumours from Faeit212, take with a grain of salt but I think given what's been released recently this one might be accurate.



Faeit212 said:


> Visited the 40k Open day with friends yesterday, and I got a sneaky peak at the rear of the new demon codex. No pictures though! Can confirm a new Great Unclean One model, Horticulous Slimux is in there and some kind of new Nurgle demon I have never seen before. The GUO is very similar in size to the Forgeworld version. The New demon was similar to plaguebearers in height but a lot bulkier. Only one too, so could be a new character/herald?
> 
> Didn't get a long look before being ushered away!



LotN


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprising. GUO and Keeper of Secrets are the two Greater Daemons that don't have a new model yet. Much like it has been Khorne (bunch of AoS releases) and Tzeentch (new wave pof Daemons, Thousand Sons) had their day, it appears to be Nurgle's time at the moment. Easy to tell just by the dice they were handing out for the last Path to Glory (or whatever name it goes by) promotion.

And really, the old model needs to go. It's maybe not QUITE as bad as the Keeper of Secrets, but that's only because ugly is more acceptable for Nurgle's disciples... and even then it's close.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Still no confirmation on the Great Unclean One, but look at the miniature on the desk as Miniwargamer Dave infiltrates GW: https://youtu.be/MofgqGcXsRI?t=205


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

From Warhammer community page


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Holy Nurgle!! It looks as if we are getting a lot more than just a new Great Unclean One, which would have been enough on it's own, but it seems that in addition to the big guy there will also be at least two new Plaguebearer type models, either part of a new kit or perhaps we have a new Tallyman figure and a new Herald of Nurgle kit. And at long last the updated Beasts of Nurgle kit that every loyal son of Nurgle has been salivating for, which look absolutely fantastic! And then we have a new Plague Drones unit with Blightkings riding them instead of Plaguebearers, like the Skullcrushers of Khorne. And to cap it off a nice bit of Nurgle scenery to go with what's sure to make January a very sickening month!

GW have already started 2018 off damn well and the year hasn't even begun yet!


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Holy... crap. These Nurgle releases are nuts! Already the detail is absolutely amazing


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love this. It's huge.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I was at my local GW when that article was released and everybody was crowding around to see it. Everyone loved it! Only slight disappointment was that the character option wasn't Ku'gath, a few people wanted him since he's pretty much the only GUO to actually be a character of note.


LotN


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Good they're finally doing it in plastic. Of the above, I like the middle one quite alot bt the other variations aren't doing it for me.

Look at the forgeworld one...










now look back...










...that's my issue right there. I'd be more inclined to save up for the Horror movie and not the Satuday morning cartoon.

(I really am not fan of this new direction for chaos. :sadface: )


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

2DSick said:


> ...that's my issue right there. I'd be more inclined to save up for the Horror movie and not the Satuday morning cartoon.
> 
> (I really am not fan of this new direction for chaos. :sadface: )


I'd say your issue is 90% paint job though. Desaturate and darken the green a bit, add more red and shiny for the wounds to up the bloodiness, and we're right back in horror movie territory.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Two new heralds as well. 

Previously, Nurgle only had one kind of Herald available, known appropriately as a Herald. However, these guys only represented some of the myriad servants available to the God of Plagues, and with the new Codex: Chaos Daemons and Battletome: Maggotkin of Nurgle, Heralds are getting more diverse than ever.

Our favourite has to be the Sloppity Bilepiper, a miniature that sums up the repugnant jollity of Nurgle perfectly. Armed with a set of jolly gutpipes and a marotter (crafted from the remains of the previous Sloppity Bilepiper), these Heralds are the victims and carriers of the Chortling Murrain, a disease that causes its victims to laugh themselves to death. Sloppity Bilepipers cavort and joke with Nurglings, Great Unclean Ones and Beasts of Nurgle (but not Plaguebearers, who lack a sense of humour) and strike horror into the hearts of their mortal foes.

Meanwhile, the Spoilpox Scrivener is a downright dour creature by comparison… It’s the job of the Spoilpox Scriveners to ensure that Plaguebearers meet their tallies, a job they accomplish by relentlessly browbeating and bullying their counterparts with a barrage of insults and commands. On the tabletop, the Spoilpox Scrivener will ensure that your Plaguebearers fight harder, making them a handy strategic lynchpin for the rest of your army.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think those two heralds look ridiculous to be honest, the great unclean one looks good, lacks the sinister look of the Forge world model but definitely captures the pure disgusting look


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Old Man78 said:


> I think those two heralds look ridiculous to be honest, the great unclean one looks good, lacks the sinister look of the Forge world model but definitely captures the pure disgusting look


The Scrivener mostly looks good to me; the Mick-Jagger lips really don't fit the rest though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Full range of Nurgle products and releases in Jan.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Surprised by the Beast of Nurgle being a single model kit. Really hoping it's a reasonable price like the Blight-hauler was, otherwise assembling a decent sized unit of them will be expensive. Other then that the range is looking damn good, will definitely have to add a Daemonic warband as summoned allies to my Death Guard in the future, once I finish painting all the new kits i've gotten over the holidays.


LotN


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't get behind Nurgle at all, I know they are tough but just pure disgusting. If I ever go Chaos it would be Khorne all the way, it is the only deity I could possibly relate to and understand how someone could fall to it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not sure about the new beast.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Scroll up a bit, the video has them for "6 beasts a leaping" for some more variety. Not sure why they chose to photograph this one from this angle, it's probably the dumbest-looking you can get it. 

And the more models I see in this paint scheme, the less I like it... It's like the studio is trying to get an R-rated model range past a PG-rated marketing executive. It's rather making me worried for any eventual Slaanesh update... that IS the only god left that needs one now.


----------

